# Mimaki GP604D



## dawnde2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am very interested in a purchase of a Mimaki GP604D but its a repo and they state nothing comes with it. I also need to know what the weight and size of this machine is for freight shipping. Can any one help me out on what I might need to purchase to get up and running on this machine and were I might get the software and supplies for it. 
Any help on this machine would be a great help not sure its worth it.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I checked into that as well. I am waiting on a call back from a couple distributors as to software pricing. I am going to pass, as I cannot be sure of the history, and cannot be sure it will not be DOA. 

If I get a response on the RIP I will post it up.


----------



## mixture77 (Jan 4, 2007)

I Bielve that is the printer and cutter so you have to make sure there are both units cause it's a two piece system as well as the rip software cost you around 1000 if do not have very good machine though


----------



## GBengraver (Nov 28, 2006)

I own a Mimaki GP604. It is the same as the GP604D, but without the discharge ability.
There is no cutter needed for it.
I weighs about 320 lbs.
It is a great machine.
Besides the inks you will need:
Software (RIP to print from whatever graphics program you use) and dongle (the "key" that allows you to use the machine).
That can push the final cost up considerably.


----------



## dawnde2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the information I didnt think it had a cutter, I already have a cutter plotter. When you say the price could cost considerably more if I get the machine with out the dongle are we looking at a thousand. I know it has no ink so that I have to get.


----------



## dtgprinter (Mar 27, 2007)

Make sure you consider the possibility of dried up heads and ink delivery system. Could equal cost of machine new...


----------



## maxwelldesign (Jul 14, 2014)

bueno dia, en donde puedo comprar la tinta de esta Mimaki GP604 ? y el precio , y si hay tinta recargable?




GBengraver said:


> I own a Mimaki GP604. It is the same as the GP604D, but without the discharge ability.
> There is no cutter needed for it.
> I weighs about 320 lbs.
> It is a great machine.
> ...


----------

